

A Comparison of 5 Uniprocessor OS Scheduling Policies - silentbicycle
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/04/27/uniprocessor-scheduling-policy-comparison/

======
silentbicycle
The previous post: [https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/02/26/uniprocessor-
schedu...](https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/02/26/uniprocessor-scheduling-
policies/)

and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112930)

------
luckydude
At the end of my day and tired, but why is this interesting? I can understand
MP schedulers, I was super unhappy with the SGI scheduler back in the day, but
MP schedulers are hard, you really don't want to move processes away from
their cache if you can avoid it.

Uniprocessor schedulers seem trivial by comparison.

~~~
NiltiakSivad
I agree uniprocessor schedulers are trivial by comparison to multiprocessor
schedulers. However, it's also helpful to learn how to crawl before you try
walking.

